# Pasadena, California OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Pasadena, California - The Pasadena Police Department released bodycam and dashboard video that shows an officer who shoot 32-year-old Anthony McClain in the back as he runs away from a traffic stop. McClain died later in the hospital. On Saturday, August 15, 2020, an Officer Involved Shooting occurred on Raymond Avenue and Grandview Street after two PPD officers stopped a vehicle for a vehicle code violation. During the stop, the driver cooperated with officers and admitted he was driving on a suspended license, however, the passenger (Anthony McClain) in the vehicle elected to run away. While running, McClain removed a handgun from his waistband and an Officer Involved Shooting occurred.


----------

